# 2nd Annual Calendar Photo Contest WINNERS!



## Josh (Nov 14, 2009)

The following photos are our 2nd Annual Calendar Photo Winners! Congratulations! I will be assembling the photos to send in to Costco for printing and at that time I will ask for their recommendation on how to feature a collage of all the photos submitted to the contest (no promises though). The calendar pre-order form will also be going up soon, so check back for that!
If your photo was one of the winners, please send the full sized, 6+ megapixel original to my email address, josh @ tortoiseforum.org.






1- Tortoise Name: Percy Sledge
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Marissa Wagner






2- Tortoise Name: Egg
Tortoise Species: eastern hermans (Testudo Hermanni Boettgeri)
Terry Le Vesconte (terrypin)






3-Tortoise Name: Sherman
Tortoise Species: T Graeca Ibera
Taken by: David Ashman 






4- Tortoise Name: Crush
Tortoise Species: Russian
Taken by: Desiree Chavez 






5- Title... People let me tell you bout my beeeeest friend...
Tortoises names... Al and Speedy
Species... Aldabra and Sulcata
Photos by... EJPirog 






6- Tortoise name...Bob
Tortoise species...Geochelone sulcata
Taken by...Maggie Cummings 






7 - baby desert tortoises (Gopherus agassizii)
picture taken by M. Cummings






8- Name: Isaac
Species: Geochelone Sulcata
By:Ryan Seiler






9- Tortoise Name: Male and Female
Tortoise Species:Aldabran
Taken by: Chip Longo 






10-Tortoise Name: JoJo
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken By: Shelly Long 






11- Tortoise Name: Turbo
Tortoise Species: Cherry-head Red-foot 
Taken by: Lauren Masterson 






12-(nameless)
Astrochelys Radiata
(Radiated Tortoise)
Taken by Gummybearpoop 






13- Tortoise name... Nettle
Tortoise species... T.g.marokkensis
Taken by... Kelly Hewitt


----------



## shelber10 (Nov 14, 2009)

cool! when will the calenders be available


----------



## Candy (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations to all of the winners. I loved all of the photos can't wait till next year.


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations Winners!!! Thanks to everyone who entered for submitting these entertaining and interesting photos!


----------



## terryo (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats to everyone....they are all beautiful!


----------



## Isa (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners


----------



## Rhyno47 (Nov 15, 2009)

Do the winners get a copy?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 15, 2009)

WOO-HOO!!!!!!!!

Four out of my five voted pictures got picked! Next year can we have 13 votes? PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE? I swear I must have grown twenty new gray hairs from the stress of having to choose just five of those fantastic photos...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 15, 2009)

So do we get to pick the month we want our picture to be in. And is that list in the order they won?


----------



## sammi (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats! They all look so good!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 15, 2009)

ryanseiler said:


> Do the winners get a copy?



Yes, but first...your checkbook???

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's a list of the winners in order of their pics as Josh listed them..

1- Tortoise Name: Percy Sledge
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken by: Marissa Wagner

2- Tortoise Name: Egg
Tortoise Species: eastern hermans (Testudo Hermanni Boettgeri)
Terry Le Vesconte (terrypin)

3-Tortoise Name: Sherman
Tortoise Species: T Graeca Ibera
Taken by: David Ashman 

4- Tortoise Name: Crush
Tortoise Species: Russian
Taken by: Desiree Chavez 


5- Title... People let me tell you bout my beeeeest friend...
Tortoises names... Al and Speedy
Species... Aldabra and Sulcata
Photos by... EJPirog 


6- Tortoise name...Bob
Tortoise species...Geochelone sulcata
Taken by...Maggie Cummings 


7 - baby desert tortoises (Gopherus agassizii)
picture taken by M. Cummings

8- Name: Isaac
Species: Geochelone Sulcata
By:Ryan Seiler

9- Tortoise Name: Male and Female
Tortoise Species:Aldabran
Taken by: Chip Longo 

10-Tortoise Name: JoJo
Tortoise Species: Sulcata
Taken By: Shelly Long 

11- Tortoise Name: Turbo
Tortoise Species: Cherry-head Red-foot 
Taken by: Lauren Masterson 

12-(nameless)
Astrochelys Radiata
(Radiated Tortoise)
Taken by Gummybearpoop 

13- Tortoise name... Nettle
Tortoise species... T.g.marokkensis
Taken by... Kelly Hewitt 


Congratulation Great Pics all. Can't wait to get my calendar


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 15, 2009)

So, how is it determined which tortoise is on which month (and the cover)? Congrats to all the winners! I will need to work on getting a better Trevor picture for next year as we were quite disappointing this time around.  The new camera is a good start though.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 15, 2009)

As I started to holler YEAH! Cuz we have the winner and now we need to pick the months we want; and then the realization crashed to the frontal part of my brain...Holy cow! Can you imagine the fighting over months. I want Bob to be May. That's my birth month. Can you see the fight that ensues over who gets what month...How do we solve that?


----------



## Shalon (Nov 15, 2009)

I think it was said that the one with the most votes gets to pick first. I am not sure what they are going to do for ties though.


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 15, 2009)

They will make a great calendar. Congrats, winners.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 16, 2009)

I thought Josh was going to pick (start stuffing those cash envelopes as gifts)!

Maybe he should put the months in a hat and then pick them out one by one and assign that month to successive contestants.


----------



## K9KidsLove (Nov 16, 2009)

Makes sense to me that #1 gets 1st choice, #2 gets 2nd choice, etc.
Great pictures
Patsy


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey Maggie and Yvonne... Not to pry but your two pictures have the same last name and the same first intial.... ? If one of you the better photographer?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, one of us is the better photographer!

Yvonne


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2009)

I will be choosing the cover image that will go best with the collage. From there each winner will be able to pick the month their photo is on based on the number of votes their photo received. I am out of town this week for business but when I return I will set up the order form and get the images to Costco for printing ASAP.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 17, 2009)

My fav pics are the one with the tortoise walking into the T rex skull and the last one where it looks like it is yawning.


----------



## sulcata (Nov 19, 2009)

So how much is the calender?

i dont care the order of the pics as long i see a tortoise on each month ill be happy


----------



## Josh (Nov 24, 2009)

I am still missing 4 photos! Please submit your photos ASAP as the calendar is scheduled to print THIS WEEK! Also, winners: if you have a _preference_ for which month your photo is paired with, email me your top three choices. These will be taken as _suggestions_ and I cannot guarantee you will get the month you choose.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2009)

I know that the third pic is Ed's. But I don't know who belongs to the others. I'll send Ed a PM, but the other three, please don't hold the calendar up! I'm anxious to buy one!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 24, 2009)

i also received Ryan Seiler's photo which is the last of the four i posted above.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2009)

I sent Terrypin and Ed both a PM reminding them to send in their pictures. But I don't know Merissa Wagner's user name, so I couldn't PM her.

Ok...Janiedough and Percy Sledge! I sent her an PM


----------



## Josh (Nov 24, 2009)

got Marissa's and Terry's photos. Now just missing Ed's!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 24, 2009)

I sent him another email request.


----------



## Rhyno47 (Nov 24, 2009)

If July isn't taken I'd like that month.


----------



## shesdisarming (Nov 28, 2009)

just sent my month requests. 
If she doesn't get one of those 3 months, she'll just go on watching TV and eating her bok choy.


----------



## janiedough (Dec 3, 2009)

I am Marissa.

Sorry guys! I went off the internet for a few weeks. I gave it to Josh a few weeks ago when I got an e-mail about a PM...

I think Percy would look good eating pumpkin for halloween. 

I thank everyone for voting for mine! I am not too fond of the blue background, but I think his face says it all!


----------



## DoversMama (Dec 14, 2009)

Aww. These pics are pretty much adorable!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 15, 2009)

I hate to be a whiner, but how much longer till we get to order our calendars?


----------



## Josh (Dec 15, 2009)

Stephanie, the order form was put up today  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 15, 2009)

Josh said:


> Stephanie, the order form was put up today  Sorry for the delay.



All is forgiven! I've got my order in.


----------



## Stazz (Dec 21, 2009)

CONGRATULAAAAATIONS !!! What a fantastic calendar !!!!


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome pics! I really liked the Cherryfoot.


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Redfoot 
Sorry, it was 3:00 in the morning when I posted this. Brain was not functioning properly.


----------



## webskipper (Jan 1, 2010)

Very Nice Calendar! Beats the one I had been given last year.

Just ordered my Tortoise Forum Calendar.


----------

